# High end watch under 20k



## tylerstg (May 2, 2010)

My dad has just started looking for his retirement present to himself he doesn't mind if the watch is used just a few ground rules no rolex's or breitlings and it must have a white face and a sapphire case back.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) The Glashutte Original - Senator line is well worth checking out and well under budget.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Glashutte Panomatic Counter XL .. If I had 20k to spend on sth I don't plan to resell  ..... Else, I would also look at the JLC Duometre !!! JLC will have to be bought prw owned to get it under 20K


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

There are plenty of watches under 20k that arent rolex or breitling.

There's Lange Saxonia or 1815, VC Patrimony, Roger Dubuis, GO, GP, JLC, AP, Blancpain, etc.

Most if not all sport a sapphire back and has a white dial variant.

It basically comes down to what design or extra specs you require.


----------



## Rose (Dec 29, 2011)

A Patek Philippe.


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

You probably can find a Patek Philippe calatrava 5107 used


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

How about a classic Calatrava? A Patek Philippe 5196J?








(borrowed image)


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you like complications, a Blancpain Leman Perpetual Calendar Chronograph (ref. 2585-1127-53):
​








(borrowed image)

Should be under $20k after an AD discount (MSRP $24,600).


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)

IWC Portuguese 7 days .
reference IW500114 , IW500107 , gold IW500113
gold version around 20k 
IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | Portuguese Family | Portuguese Automatic


----------



## RBNY (Jan 28, 2012)

I would look at the offerings from JLC. Based on your Dad's requirements in a high-end watch, JLC has many styles that would fit what he's looking for and well under $20,000.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Does he intend it as a daily wear watch, or something for special occasions? Does he have a preference for leather straps vs. metal bracelets? Is he looking for a dress watch, sports watch, something in between? What is his wrist size, and what watches does he own currently?

Ask him to go to a bookstore, and flip thought the Watchtime Buyer's Guide, which should give a nice sample of watches in that price range, and at least help to narrow things down. In the sub $20K range for high-end watches, one can either get a simpler watch cased in gold or a more complicated watch in steel, does he have a preference?

For the ultimate bargain in haute horologie in that price range, look at the F. P. Journe Chronometre Bleu. Okay, it has a blue dial, but it has a wonderful vintage feel that just needs to be seen in person. Have a look at it with an open mind, and see if doesn't change your dad's mind.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

Breguet


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar, with some money left over. I think you guys will enjoy the back of this watch : )


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Patek. Shouldn't have to say anymore.


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar, with some money left over. I think you guys will enjoy the back of this watch : )


Agreed, the back is spectacular!


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

A used Calatrava seems like a good choice.


----------



## chiromatt_17 (Nov 10, 2011)

Patek Philippe is always hard to pass, but depends on the style he wants.

Also have a look at A.Lange & Sohne, they make stunning watches.


----------



## Slider817 (Jul 15, 2012)

Audemars Royal Oak 15300 , Dual Time , or Chronometer
Patek Calatrava , Nautilus


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Glashutte Original Panomaticlunar XL.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I think you can get a nice pre-owned Lange 1 for under 20k.


----------



## CogitoErgoSum (Jul 9, 2011)

As mentioned above, The 1815.


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

What size case? For someone who isn't a compulsive watch buyer, watch size and lug to lug measurements are variables that can cause dissatisfaction. The PP's are all in the 39-40mm range. I find them unsatisfying because of that. What about your father? Maybe a trip to a local shop just to try on a few sizes of any watch to get a feel for his preferences. If he is open to gently used pieces at $20K or less, the world is his oyster (not a Rolex recommendation  ). Check out WatchBox, Burdeens, Prestige Time, Exquisite Time Pieces, Chrono24 for ideas.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Cincy2 said:


> What about your father?


Well he was looking for a watch when this thread was posted in 2012. Not sure about now.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

mleok said:


> Does he intend it as a daily wear watch, or something for special occasions? Does he have a preference for leather straps vs. metal bracelets? Is he looking for a dress watch, sports watch, something in between? What is his wrist size, and what watches does he own currently?
> 
> Ask him to go to a bookstore, and flip thought the Watchtime Buyer's Guide, which should give a nice sample of watches in that price range, and at least help to narrow things down. In the sub $20K range for high-end watches, one can either get a simpler watch cased in gold or a more complicated watch in steel, does he have a preference?
> 
> For the ultimate bargain in haute horologie in that price range, look at the F. P. Journe Chronometre Bleu. Okay, it has a blue dial, but it has a wonderful vintage feel that just needs to be seen in person. Have a look at it with an open mind, and see if doesn't change your dad's mind.


I mean retail might be in the 20k range but there's effectively zero chance OP would be able to get one. That's why they go for 40K+ preowned.


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

Zama said:


> I mean retail might be in the 20k range but there's effectively zero chance OP would be able to get one. That's why they go for 40K+ preowned.


Back in 2012 when this was posted he could have.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

SethThomas said:


> Back in 2012 when this was posted he could have.


Sorry I didn't realize this thread was necro'd from the dead


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

The way watchuseek's "recommended" engine works, it encourages this type of grave digging.

Out of all the suggestions, this chronometre bleu one turned out to be the best value.



mleok said:


> Does he intend it as a daily wear watch, or something for special occasions? Does he have a preference for leather straps vs. metal bracelets? Is he looking for a dress watch, sports watch, something in between? What is his wrist size, and what watches does he own currently?
> 
> Ask him to go to a bookstore, and flip thought the Watchtime Buyer's Guide, which should give a nice sample of watches in that price range, and at least help to narrow things down. In the sub $20K range for high-end watches, one can either get a simpler watch cased in gold or a more complicated watch in steel, does he have a preference?
> 
> For the ultimate bargain in haute horologie in that price range, look at the F. P. Journe Chronometre Bleu. Okay, it has a blue dial, but it has a wonderful vintage feel that just needs to be seen in person. Have a look at it with an open mind, and see if doesn't change your dad's mind.





Zama said:


> Sorry I didn't realize this thread was necro'd from the dead


----------



## Sinanamus (Oct 7, 2019)

That cb suggestion is fantastic and interesting to read now. Definitely called the trend early there.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Got to love these old threads, year 2012, wow! Am I right in sayng today's demand for the Chronometre Bleu far outweights supply? Pretty impossible to get one from an AD. This is all because of these recommendadtion threads and social media 😅. So we should be careful with what we post....

Back in 2012, this piece retailed for 20K or thereabouts. Today you can find one preowned for less.

VC Patrimony 85180


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

Zama said:


> I mean retail might be in the 20k range but there's effectively zero chance OP would be able to get one. That's why they go for 40K+ preowned.


In 2012 he easily could ...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Zama said:


> That's why they go for 40K+ preowned.


Emphasis on the "+" ... they're somewhat hard to find in the used market and gray market too... Watchbox currently has one listed for $104K, Chrono24 only has 1 listed, and it's $78K, with another that's "price on request". And most of the usual gray market sites have nothing.


----------

